#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Учения Лачунг Ринпоче в октябре-декабре 2007

## Tenpa Sherab

Лачунг Ринпоче: ретрит по Ца-Лунгу.
3-12 октября 2007 Лачунг Ринпоче дарует посвящения и учения по ца-лунг ( в ретритном центре Кунпенлинг.
Подробная информация в ближайшее время будет размешена на сайте www.lachung.narod.ru

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Регистрация на ретрит по ца лунгу, тел. 8 916 790 30 07 (Людмила)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

2 октября 
Посвящение Гуру Падмасамбхавы из цикла ДОДЖО БУМСАНГ
Начало в 19.00 
Место проведения - буддийский центр Шри Сингха

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

30 октября в 14.00
Кунпенлинг
1.Посвящение Долгой Жизни Еше Цогьел Кадро Туктик 
2. Лунг ( передача чтением) на Практику Трома Нагмо (Традиции Толуг).

----------


## Samten

С 3 ноября продолжение посвящений Доджо Бумсанг.

3 ноября - Торванг Лама Сангду и Торванг Ладуб Йондзок, мирный Гуру Ринпоче.
4 ноября Вангчен Гуру Дракпо из Терма Дешек Дупа.
5 ноября - среднее и малое посвящение Гуру Дракпо из терма Дешек Дупа
6 ноября - посвящение Кама Гуру Дракпо традиции Одрен
7 ноября - Посвящение Чецун Нинтик.

место проведение Центр Шри Сингхи, Начало в будние дни в 19.00, в выходные в 15.00. Размер рекомендуемых подношений - 500 рублей в день.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Ожидается, что ориетировочно с 25 ноября в Элисте Ринпоче будет передавать посвящения Идамов ( из цикла Доджо Бумсанг, традиции Миндроллинг)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

25 ноября Ринпоче дарует Цеванг - посвящения долгой жизни ( в Ики Бурульском хуруле)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Элиста, 6-13 декабря
Посвящения Идамов из цикла Доджо Бумсанг

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Посвящения Идамов из цикла Доджо Бумсанг

5 декабря
Амитаюс Чагдонгма, северное Терма. 
Амитаюс, Цетри Дордже Тренгва, Терма Пема Лингпы. 
Амитаюс, Чиме Пэлтер, традиция Тангтонг Гьелпо.
6 декабря
 Авалокитешвара, традиции Царя.
Авалокитешвара, Намке Гьелпо.
 Авалокитешвара, Гьелва Гьяцо.
7 декабря
Гневный Манджушри Янгдог Меи Пудри.
 Хаягрива Сангдруб, традиция Кьер Ганг.
9 декабря
Черный Хаягрива, Терма Нянгрел Нима Озера.
Черный Хаягрива, Терма Гуру Чованга.
10 декабря
 Ваджрапани Дрекпа Кундул.
 Ваджрапани Тумпо Дракпо, Терма Чжангчуб Лингпы.
Ваджрапани, Терма Трапа Нонше.
11 декабря
Белый Манджушри, традиция Мати.
 Манджушри Маве Сенге, традиция Дампа Сангье.
Белая  Сарасвати.
12 декабря
Дордже Намджом, традиция Буддха Гухья.
 Дордже Намджом, Дженанг.
Дордже Намджом.
13 декабря
Локтрипала.
Нагаракша.

----------


## Jamtso

А что планируется в Волжске с ЛАчунгом Ринпоче?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

15-16 декабря 2007 
Ретрит по практике Гуру Драгпо

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

20-21 декабря - вечер 19.00 -
 Посвящения Ванги из цикла Доджё Бумсанг. 

22 декабря - утро 11.00  - 
 "Дорсем Недрен" - Ритуал Будды Ваджрасаттвы "проводящий" сознание умерших через нижние миры. Совместная практика и Цог.
Выполняется как для  недавно умерших людей, так и для тех,  кто уже давно 


23 декабря, утро 11.00, вечер 18.00  - 
Янгуг Цокье Туктик - Практика Притягивания Богатства (тиб. Янгуг) и Долгой Жизни (тиб. Цегуг). Будут изготавливаться Вазы Богатства-Янбум. Те, у кого они уже есть смогут повторно благословить их в ходе ритуала)

24-25 декабря, вечер 19.00 -  
Посвящения Ванг из цикла Доджё Бумсанг.

26-27 декабря, вечер 19.00 -  
накануне Нового 2008 Года, ритуалы Отбрасывания Препятствий Докпа - Зор Дордже Дролло. 
тел. 8 (926) 226-64-50 - Влад

----------


## Александр Панасенко

Будет  ли посвящение Дордже Дролло?

----------


## Рахель

Tenpa Sherab, укажите, пожалуйста, адрес этих мероприятий в Москве.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

ул. Мосфильмовская, 2
www.lachung.narod.ru

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

1.Посвящение Ваджрайогини с отсеченной головой, Терма Нянгрел Нима Озера.
2.Посвящение  Трома Нагмо

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

24 декабря 
"Дорсем Недрен" - Ритуал Будды Ваджрасаттвы 
26-27 декабря, вечером 19.00 - 
Ритуалы Отбрасывания Препятствий Докпа - Зор Дордже Дролло.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab



----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

*Tenpa Sherab*

Здравствуйте!
А как можно узнать расписание Учителя на 2008 год? 
Если можно, выложите пожалуйста на сайте.
Спасибо. :Smilie:

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Я слышал,что планируется визит Лачунг Ринпоче в Латвию ( в конце февраля ретрит по ца-лунгу).
В России Ринпоче будет скорее всего во второй половине 2008г.( в течении 3 месяцев)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

http://www.drikung.lv/main/

----------


## Asteriks

Кто может подсказать, чём тут дело объявлено два ретрита  с Лачунг Ринпоче один в Риге в второй КУНПЭНЛИНГ и оба в одно и тоже время. http://www.kunphenling.ru/news.php Планировал поехать в  КУНПЭНЛИНГ {там говорят, что учитель будет точно без сомнений} а теперь уже и не понятно будет ретрит или не будет.

----------


## Samten

В Латвии сроки будут изменены, это старые даты. На конец марта. А ретрита будет два, и там и там.

----------


## Katerishna

Скажите,когда планируется приезд в Минск?

----------


## Jamtso

Скажите, а у Ринпоче будет какая-нибудь программа в Элисте этой весной?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Расписание полностью вывешено, ничего другого не планируется

----------


## Samten

Jamtso
Смотрите п.с.

----------

